# horse creek wma.....



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Nov 7, 2010)

does anyone hunt horse creek? i am going this weekend and it is going to be new to me. i will be looking for hogs and deer if anyone can help me out. thanks alot!!!! good luck to all


----------



## m. malia (Nov 7, 2010)

4 went on the bo hunt and got back sat evening. we saw 6 bucks and several does 1 hog shot and not found 1 less yote. try close to the river not much going on up in the woods away from the river and no chasing going on had a good time. if it warms up watch for the rattlers.


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Nov 7, 2010)

sweet thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Nov 10, 2010)

*horse creek*

yea its some good hunting but not this year for hogs deer is ok and i was ther last week on the buck only hunt no big buck tuck i think there was 20 or so bucks tuck, try hog ailly/wite oke way at old boat ramp i live bout 15 min from ther i know it prety good and have tuck alot of hogs and deer off it deer in my avter come from ther good luck pm if u need help geting around there


----------

